# Boogers



## Odin

QUESTION


?


How often do you find yourself blowing your nose to get rid of crusty Boogers? I mean a good ol expulsion of the nasal cavity to return full flow.

Just in the morning if you notice? I usually manage with some splashed warm water to get the process going in the morning... and I definitely breath better after removing a good Snot Plug.

But.... eh... I'm thinking clearing the nasal passages every day... is tiresome. Is it just me? Do I produce more crust?

Most I go is a couple days before I have to eject those gooey Snotbergs.

Also any nose care tips and hygiene suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Matt Derrick

well, i want to say i'm surprised to see this conversation starting here... but we all know we're not


----------



## Odin

Staying Healthy is where I figured the conversation should go.

I'm just trying to gather the public opinion and advice.  . 

Just a bit ago I cached my pipe and then grabbed the rag at hand. 
Felt like a bb being launched from each nostril. 

But the clear rush of air you can inhale after. Nice. 

Well if not for the air pollution... mold... smell of garlic & ass in the air...

Oh and thats one nostril at a time... the right side first this time. 

Takes a few rounds to get the stubborn snots out sometimes.::sour::


----------



## Matt Derrick

boy this is awfully detailed.


----------



## Kim Chee

This is why we don't have wealthy or influential friends.


----------



## awkwardshelby

I kinda have the same question because ever since I went up to a 10 gauge on my septum, it's been like crust city in there. It's especially bad when I'm in really dry places like Nevada and New Mexico.


----------



## Rob Nothing

Try avoiding dairy for a couple months. Drink more water. And supposedly, nettie pots w saline.


----------



## Tude

So. Staying healthy (subforum ya know) means ridding ones self of "boogers" aka snot, flem etc.

My only observation is that -- please, PLEASE do it in private.

Hehe Had conversation with a professor yesterday when she whipped out a cleenex and blew into it and then proceeded to clean out each nostril with finger while still having meeting with me. Good lawd! All I needed was a fling and I would have run! As it was I looked at the dead staples on her floor. 

Pick if you wish but not in front of me please


----------



## Odin

Tude said:


> New So. Staying healthy (subforum ya know) means ridding ones self of "boogers" aka snot, flem etc.



Naww..... in the context of this thread... in order to be detailed... I have to say the "boogers" I am trying to describe are the semi earth tone crusts crusted pale yellow nose bullets.

Now flem... thats more of bronchial upper or lower lung infection. Where you hock up lil grey and yellow bloody squid babies.

SOmetimes trailing a crust fragment... ::cyclops::


PS: Tude' you are the best!::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Tude

I see my next job in life --- Tude the Cleenex Dispenser!! Yes ma'am - oh yes you need one and sir - you as well? You could really use this wipe and ... oh shit - ma'am this child needs an entire box here!!!! Oh and as a side note I should be the tic tac distributor for the RTS bus system in Rochester.

Everyone there waiting for the bus needs a cleenex, whether they know it or not (avoids direct contact with the BOOG, but hands cleenex to needful recipient) as well as handing out helpful tic tacs. Yes they should make bus tacs as well as bus cleenexes.


----------



## spectacular

i am ocd with my nose, usually ensuring that it is spotless with NO BOOGERS they drive me insane.


----------



## Kim Chee

bizzolizzo said:


> i am ocd with my nose, usually ensuring that it is spotless with NO BOOGERS they drive me insane.



Recently, I was out for a walk and ran into a lady who I frequently see. She was stopped and chatting up somebody else who was out for a walk as well. As I passed to say hello, I couldn't help but notice the really big snot ball rolling out of her nose. She didn't seem to be bothered by it


----------



## Odin

bizzolizzo said:


> i am ocd with my nose, usually ensuring that it is spotless with NO BOOGERS they drive me insane.



Keeping our noses clean is a step towards world peace...


----------



## Adnil

Kim Chee said:


> This is why we don't have wealthy or influential friends.






I think I know who wouldn't mind us


----------



## Adnil

I always thought I had boogy issues due to my septum stretching. In fact, I'll use the watery boogers as lube to slip in the next size (not recommended since the green jem are germs). Though with a son who constantly pokes and flicks his nose as often as I do, it may just be hereditary. Frankly, I don't have a problem with my green waterfalls since I've adapted to them and nobody else seems to complain. That being said, I'm useless on any helpful tips


----------



## spectacular

Odin said:


> Keeping our noses clean is a step towards world peace...


does eating them also count? boogers are super tasty which might indicate self indulgence


----------



## Odin

bizzolizzo said:


> does eating them also count? boogers are super tasty which might indicate self indulgence



After careful consideration & experimentation... yes, eating the green treats is acceptable. 

Now the question is who has the tastiest boogers? 
Also, is sharing caring?


----------



## Hobo Mud

STP is always full of surprises. Lol! This was ammusing. Lol! Safe travels friend.....


----------



## bushhippie

(Living home with family)

I have cancer...well had it. Im in remission still doing chemo treatments. One of the sidefects has been super stabby boogars, bloody snot, and constant runny nose. I have no fucking hair anymore. None in my nose to prtect my nose. This sucks. 
Solutions...i take epson salt baths when i get a bath and i snort the salt water, and blow it back out. It seems to help. And any time my nose is SUPER runny, i step away and blow it. When i have nose bleeds i try to leave it alone, or softly stuff paper towels up my nose to make it stop. 
All this shit im dealing with on chemo makes me really regret all the things i put my nose through when i was out doing drugs. Just a bunch of bad times.




Odin said:


> View attachment 29570
> QUESTION
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> How often do you find yourself blowing your nose to get rid of crusty Boogers? I mean a good ol expulsion of the nasal cavity to return full flow.
> 
> Just in the morning if you notice? I usually manage with some splashed warm water to get the process going in the morning... and I definitely breath better after removing a good Snot Plug.
> 
> But.... eh... I'm thinking clearing the nasal passages every day... is tiresome. Is it just me? Do I produce more crust?
> 
> Most I go is a couple days before I have to eject those gooey Snotbergs.
> 
> Also any nose care tips and hygiene suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Prophetess333

Juan Derlust said:


> An old friend - in every sense - related a sickening story of childhood forbidden fruit: chewing on a particularly leathery booger, he spit it out and discovered it was a *tick*. This was in Sri Lanka (where he spent his childhood). Anyway, whenever I'm starving with dim prospects of eating soon, I meditate on this anecdote, and *BINGO!* Instant appetite suppressant...


I've read something odd that eating one's boogers can boost the immume system, yet in a traveling environment i don't suggest it.
Also sometimes neti pots can somehow trap bacteria into the nose and thus to the brain if one is not careful.


----------

